# FOS fertig - Praktikum Grafikdesign



## naser (16. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Bin zufällig auf dieser tollen Seite gestoßen. Also mein Anliegen ist dieses:

Bin nun fertig mit meiner FOS und muss ein 1/2 jähriges Praktikum ablegen, damit ich mein Zeugnis erhalten kann, nun überlege ich mir ein Praktikum im Grafik-Design zu suchen, aber ich stoße immer wieder auf "wir suchen nur Praktikanten mit einem Studium oder einem abgeschlossenen Mediengestalter-Beruf" ... bin am verzweifeln, weil ich diese trockenen kaufm. Berufe nicht nehmen möchte, was eigentlich, wenn man sich meinen schulichen Werdegang anschaut, der vernünftigere Weg wäre ... hab nämlich 3 Jahre Wirtschaft gelernt ... 

meine Frage: kann ich mit meinem FOS-Zeugnis kein Grafik-Design o.Ä. Praktikum absolvieren?

Freue mich auf eure Hilfe !

naser


----------



## Ingolo (16. Juni 2006)

Also wenn du auf der FOS in den Zweig der wirtschaft gegangen bist wirds schwierig. Hast du 3 oder 2 jahre FOS? Wenn du nur Fachabitur hast wirds auch schwierig. Die nehmen bevorzugt leute aus dem mathematischen, naturwissenschaftlichen zweig.


----------



## naser (16. Juni 2006)

ja ... hab die wirtsch. schiene gewählt, weil ich sonst keine andere möglichkeit hatte, also durch umwege, durch bedingte umwege zur FOS hingekommen ...

hier könnt ihr ja meine beispiele sehen, bzw. meine arbeit:



























was sagt ihr dazu? ... ich meine: hab ich das zeug dazu? ... wenn ja, wie kann ich die Unternehnehmen/agenturen davon überzeugen?


----------



## Ingolo (16. Juni 2006)

Das sind einwandfrei referenzen. Wenn auch ein wenig eintönig. Aber grafiker heist ja nicht nur mit photoshop umzugehen.


----------



## naser (16. Juni 2006)

ja ... sind eintönig, hab noch andere ... aber nur aufm pc, nicht hochgeladen, was genau heisst dann grafiken?


----------



## Ingolo (16. Juni 2006)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich Grafiker!


----------



## naser (16. Juni 2006)

...ja...grafik-designer ... halt ... oder?


----------

